# Will I pass my physical for apprenticeship?



## electrician85 (May 8, 2019)

Hello everyone! I have been accepted into the local electrical union apprenticeship program if I pass the physical and drug test. I am worried I will not pass due to a broken pinky finger. I am a perfectly healthy and clean 19 year old besides this. I broke it back on april 15. My interview for the apprenticeship was on April 26 and they saw I had a splint on and did not seem concerned. I got an acceptance letter and I have to take do a drug test and physical on may 15. I am worried I will not get in because of this finger injury. It will be healed by the time work starts at the end of June. Anyone have any thoughts on this? I’m extremely worried because I want to get into this apprenticeship more than anything.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Take the splint off, deny everything. I have been to a thousand doctors and not one of them checked my fingers.

If he sees it in your records and asks you about it, say that it has healed and feels fine now.


----------



## electrician85 (May 8, 2019)

I’d just like to add that I have a pin in my finger so even if I take the splint off they’d see that. I’m scheduled to take my physical in the morning and then later that same day the pin is getting pulled out of my finger. I tried to reschedule to get the pin pulled the day before, but no openings. I’ll be getting a physical excessment done at the physical, so I imagine I’ll be picking up weights and what not. Just really unfortunate timing to break my finger...


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

I think that they are just looking for things that would prevent you from doing the work like a heart condition, missing limbs or colorblindness.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

It's a physical, not basic training.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I wouldn't lie about it. The first thing you sign at a doctor's office is to give them permission to access your medical records. They already know about it. If you lie about that, what else are you lying about? 

Just don't go in there accident prone. Not sure how you broke it but don't joke around about it. Be serious and straight up about it. Tell him it got injured, it got fixed and it feels great and you're ready to go to work.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

There is no way broken finger is on the screening list, don't lie about it. 

However, if there's a lifting test or something, you could have an issue. I had a pre-employment screening for a trucking company eons ago where you had to demonstrate you could lift a bucket of sand or something onto a high shelf three times.


----------



## cwsims84 (Jan 21, 2012)

The physical is just making sure you aren’t going to have a heart attack on the job... they want to make sure you are in good health before offering you a job. The pinky is going to kill you, you’ll be fine.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

If they see your broken pinky finger and ask if someone punched you in the nose, I'll guarantee you passed. :smile:


----------



## electrician85 (May 8, 2019)

Thank you everyone for the input. I’m a little less worried now. I’ll post what happens


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

just take a cable cutter and remove the pinky. tell em it was a birth defect and the doctors all lied. problem solved. next !


----------



## electrician85 (May 8, 2019)

My physical was yesterday and I think it went alright! I did have to left a 50 pound box and put it on a shelf and carry it across the room but I was able to do it no problem. They did take note of my finger injury though. Asked how long ago it happened and how it was feeling. My finger injury did happen at work so workers comp covered it. The nurse asked if I had ever been on workers comp and I said yes, so I hope that doesn’t go against me. I believe I passed the physical so now I have to wait to hear back from the union whether I’m officially in or out.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for the update and good luck with that.


----------

